# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع صغير ب20000 ساعدوني

## غيرالبنات

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
خواتي مليييييييييت من يلسه البيت والرقاد والكسل  :22:  وحابه اسوي لي مشروووع في حدود ال 20000 بسسس وابا افكار لا تقولون ميولك واللي تتقنيه وتحبيه وها السوالف  :5:  انا ما عندي فكره عن التجاره رغم اني احب البزنس الا اني مبتكره فااااااشله  :24: 
يلا بغيت فزعتكن مشروووع يكون مضمونه نسبه نجاحه بامر الله ولو بنسبه 70% وما ابا شئ مكرر
يعني لا دخوان وفساتين ولا طبخ :33:  خصوصا ها الاخيره  :20:  ما افهم ولاشئ الا حق اللي يبن يخسن ويقااااااااااطعن الاكل  :15: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## 3yoon Ba3'dad

هههههه ضحكتيني اونه بس الي يبن يقاطعن الأكل
والله أنا مثلج أبا أسوي شي بس ما أعرف من وين أبتدي وكيف؟
الصراحه في فبالي مشروعين بس أبا حد يدلني عالطريق كيف ارتب المشروع وكيف ادرسه من ناحيه نسبة نجاحه وجي

----------


## برق لمع

20000 يسون وايد اشتري بضاعه بالجمله وبيعيها اعرضيها في النت في البلاك بيري 
بس اهم ششي ما تبالغين في اسعارج عسب تكسبين زباين

----------


## الجنة طموحي

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## أسرار33

والله انا عكسج
راسي ملياااااان مشارييع بس الحسااااب معااااه عسر هضم

لفيييت يميين يسااار بس كل م لاقي شرييك يدش معي ف المشروووع تستوي معاااه سوااالف وارجع لخط البدايه

بس لوو ودج خلينا اندش سوه  :5: 

اتمصخر وياااج  :7: 

جوووفي انا اجوووف لوتبطلي موقع تجاري وتييبي منتجااات ما تنلاقه هني وتلاقي حد من رفيجااتج او خواتج يساعدوج ف الطلبااات, جي انتي بتكوني في السليم وممكن تييبي ميزانيه اكبر عقب
وتنتقلي لمشروع اكبر

شي واااايد منتجاات يديده بره للحييين مب واصله هني ويدووروو تجااار عسب يدشو البلااااد
انتي عاد عليج ادووري وتحوصي ف النت وانصحج تركزي بآسيا, اخرتج بتلاقي شي

بس انصج حاذري تييبي منتجات عليها سوالف بعض البنااات ما يدروون انها حق اعوذ بالله عبدة ابليس  :26:  والعياذ بالله
الافعى والبومه ها شعارهم والبنات مب داريااات طايحااات فيه
النجمه العادية ها بعد شعارهم وهم للي سوونه الجماجم شعارهم
العين ها بعد شعارهم والله يهدي البعض يستعملوه عن العين, وما يحميهم من العين الا الله سبحانه وتعاله

عاااد لو بخاطرج تسأليني خووييييتج موجوده , لا تترددي  :1: 

 :27:   :27:  اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمداً عبده ورسوله  :27:   :27:

----------


## مواليد2010

المشاريع والأفكار وايد بس التنفيذ صعب شوي 
البزنس بالبلاك بيري والمنتدى جداً ناجح 
اول خطوه فكري بضاعه سهله والمكسب والربح حلو

----------


## مون 55

الله يوفقج ..........

----------


## غيرالبنات

> المشاريع والأفكار وايد بس التنفيذ صعب شوي 
> البزنس بالبلاك بيري والمنتدى جداً ناجح 
> اول خطوه فكري بضاعه سهله والمكسب والربح حلو


بضاعه سهله متل شوووو يعني

----------


## عيون شامية

انا كمان مليت من قعدة البيت وحابة اشتغل 
انا اتقن شغل الكروشيه ادا يلزمك في شغلك 
ممكن نتعاون

----------


## منارة فلسطين

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> خواتي مليييييييييت من يلسه البيت والرقاد والكسل  وحابه اسوي لي مشروووع في حدود ال 20000 بسسس وابا افكار لا تقولون ميولك واللي تتقنيه وتحبيه وها السوالف  انا ما عندي فكره عن التجاره رغم اني احب البزنس الا اني مبتكره فااااااشله 
> يلا بغيت فزعتكن مشروووع يكون مضمونه نسبه نجاحه بامر الله ولو بنسبه 70% وما ابا شئ مكرر
> يعني لا دخوان وفساتين ولا طبخ خصوصا ها الاخيره  ما افهم ولاشئ الا حق اللي يبن يخسن ويقااااااااااطعن الاكل


هلا اختي :
انا كمان مثلك بس الحمدلله هيني بلشت بمشروعي،،،، اذا حابه مساعدة راسليني عالخاص 
والله يوفقك يارب

----------


## ام عبد القادر

فلبداية لا تحطي مبلغ كبير لانه بتكون تجربة 
و موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## عليــــــاء

السلام عليكم الغاليه عندي لج مشروع ب 6500 وربحه أكثر من الضعف بزياده الله شاهد

----------


## غيرالبنات

> السلام عليكم الغاليه عندي لج مشروع ب 6500 وربحه أكثر من الضعف بزياده الله شاهد


فديتج ما تقصرين علي الخاااااص حبوبه

----------

